# Thinking of Drving for Uber in Dallas?



## hhbb44 (Feb 25, 2016)

I am currently investigating driving for Uber in Dallas/Fort Worth. Possibly, both the delivery and regular people driver. I currently make $12.50/hour at my current full time(40 hours/week) job but want something more flexible because I want to attend college full time. Is it possible to make at least $400/week take home driving for Uber? Please give me your honest advice on real earning potential. What is the best days/hours to drive, etc. Thank you!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

hhbb44 said:


> I am currently investigating driving for Uber in Dallas/Fort Worth. Possibly, both the delivery and regular people driver. I currently make $12.50/hour at my current full time(40 hours/week) job but want something more flexible because I want to attend college full time. Is it possible to make at least $400/week take home driving for Uber? Please give me your honest advice on real earning potential. What is the best days/hours to drive, etc. Thank you!


Your're better off staying at your job if possible. Maybe do uber part time if you must. Keep your job and try it before jumping in full time. It's not easy money as uber would have you believe. Do some more reading on here and you'll quickly see the down side of uber driving. There is no security with uber. You can be kicked out for a number of different reasons that you have no control over. Ratings, price drops by uber, car accidents etc.. can kill you and leave you without any income if your doing this full time. No benefits and no unemployment available as driving for uber is in reality running your own business. Be prepared for being self employed.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm in similar situation... January's pay was around $7.48/hr and currently the average is at $10.50/hr..... And for that I had to literally work my but off. Plus you'll add some serious miles on your car.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Definitely keep your job as ubertaxpro mentioned. My suggestion if you want to driver uberx, run the direction! RUn FAst Run far. Dallas is under $1/mle. If you do elect to drive, I would suggest only doing surges.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Nobody addressed your desire to go to college full time. That would be difficult to do even with Uber. I would join with those suggesting that you stay with your paid job, and settle for a lighter college class load, maybe taking online classes. Good luck.


----------

